# Cat Had Kittens: Questions



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey all. About a year ago I found a kitten on a walking trail in the middle of the country. We hadn't gotten her fixed yet, but she got let outside a while ago. We'd noticed her getting larger but weren't sure if she was just gaining weight or if she was pregnant. Apparently she was pregnant, as I found her babies today. I hadn't really seen her for the past two days, though I was sure she was inside somewhere. I finally saw her today drinking in the kitchen, much smaller than she had been. She had a bit of blood on her behind and seemed very tired. She led me to the kittens after a bit. There are three of them, and they seem to be okay. However two of the three have no umbilical cords and seem more active. The larger one still has an umbilical cord and seems less active than the other two. Is it possible that the two with no cords were born before the third kit? The mom seems active and attentive to them, so I'm not terribly worried, just curious about the cord. Other than giving mom kitten food, is there anything I should be doing for her? She's in a lower traffic area that is a bit darker. We plan to have her fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

Its is possible the third kit was born last. As long as all are suckling, don't worry too much just yet. There is always the possibility that mum has another baby stuck inside her, so monitor her closely to make sure she isn't having snymore contractions. 

It might even be a good idea to talk to a vet about signs that something is wrong with mumma cat, just to be on the safe side.

I also wouldn't recommend getting her fixed until her milk has dried up. By then the kittens should be self sufficient. Do you have any plans for the babies? 

Also don't go walking any where in the dark, and check you know where all the kittens are before moving furniture. Mother cats like to transport their babies and you could find them far from where you though they were.

Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

StanAndAlf said:


> Its is possible the third kit was born last.


Thank you! I planned on waiting for the babys to be weaned before fixing her as I wasn't sure how soon she could be fixed after kitting. I've been watching her (because who dosent like babys ) and she's been feeding them and resting with them. We may be keeping all the kittens, but if not I'll be finding them homes through a re-homing group I'm in. She doesn't seem to be too distressed, but I'll keep watching her.


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

Baby pictures! Two of the three as mama got a bit worried when they started meowing. She's very tolerant of me handling them but I don't wan to stress her out.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Too cute!


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

More baby pictures! The biggest (middle pic) has opened his eyes a tiny bit! These guys have huge paws for some reason, or maybe they're just big baby paws I'm not sure. Is there any way to tell if they'll have long fur? The only male cat I've seen around here has longggg fur (He's very large and looks like a maine **** mix), and the babys seem very fluffy.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are so cute! You won't be able to tell their coat length until they are 8 weeks old.


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

More baby pics!! They grow sooo fast. In order from biggest to smallest (Dark grey, Light grey, white marked). Also, I don't usually hold them like this, I was trying to show how big they are 





And a pic with Uno!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

That blue tabby looks JUST like my kitten Bullet.


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

So lovely, the babies and also the mommy!!!!! 😻 😻 😻 😻


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

So I got some (horrible) pics of the feral papa today. I wish he'd get closer because my phone camera is horrid. He has a similar face marking to the one white marked kitten


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

lol! Well, you tried! Even with a good camera, taking pix of cats isn't always easy. I've got some great shots of ears, paws, tails, noses, furry blurs, and those lovely closeups of their behinds. 

But Mama and her kitkats are adorable!


----------

